# Stopping a bolting horse...advice anyone?



## Bia (Jun 5, 2009)

OK I had another fall. I was riding a horse who had only had one riding lesson done on him, the day before when my friend rode him. She had no problem. I got off the lunge line with him before that everything was great. I started walking him along the fence and turning him, etc he was totally awesome. I was so proud. Well then we went down to the one side of the arena and it slopes down a little. My riding instructor asked me to pick up a trot and instead the horse (lets call him Joe) went straight into a canter, the reins slipped through my hands because he threw his head down. He has no mane and I'm still a beginner rider, only riding a few times on exracehorses. I havent even really developed a post on them yet. I had nothing to really hold onto and so I paniced and grabbed his neck, hoping to stay on which I did for once around the arena. Then he spead up more into a slow gallop and I really lost my grip and fell into the fence. 

So what I'm asking is can anyone give me advice on how to prevent this from happening and how to stay on when this happens? Also, how do I stop this when it happens. I know I should sit up but I freeze.


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Is this horse green? If you're a beginner rider and haven't even developed a post yet, it's extremely dangerous to be riding a green horse. 

Having said that, the one rein stop is probably what you're looking for to directly answer your question. There are tons of threads on here and other places on the internet about how to do and use it if you search for it... but don't ride that horse if it's green! You are not the right person to teach it how to be ridden; it's not even just for your own safety, but also that you can VERY easily destroy a green horse if YOU don't know how to ride. Not to mention for your own safety... green horses are unpredictable and flighty. As you well know...

Anyway, if the horse isn't green my apologies. I just had to say it


----------



## Piper182 (Jun 18, 2009)

Do you know how to post at all? Because if you don't, you shouldn't have been off the lunge.

If it ever happens again, try to sit up. I know it's hard. If you end up in the position you were in, holding on to his neck for dear life, try talking to him. With a calm voice (i know that hard) and say Whoooaaaa. Talk to him quite literally. I always conversations with horses and it can make them stop.


----------



## DakotaLuv (Mar 21, 2009)

It just takes practice and experience when those things happen. One thing you can try to do is reach up and grab the top of the bridle at his poll and pull up or back as hard as you can to get him to stop or try reaching down to grab the reins, if all else fails try to get your feet out of the stirrups and bail off, the horse will slow down if no one is on him unless he's out on a trail ride, but in an arena if all else fails get off, because you're likely to come off anyway as a beginner, but getting off yourself will be less painful. Preventing those kind of things will come with time and experience as a rider.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Scary! First thing to remind yourself is "Relax, relax, relax". Easier said than done, of course. Second, hold on to those reins!! I'm sure you'll be able to do this much easier next time after the scare you had. If you can hold on to the reins, learn the one-rein emergency stop. Lifesaver!

If all else fails, feet out of the stirrups and jump. Like Dakota said, it's better that you decide when to leap than to be thrown into something.


----------



## Bia (Jun 5, 2009)

Joe has only had about 4 months total of training, from what my riding instructor said. My friend and I are both beginners and we can post really well at the other stable where we are on slower horses. It's just that here at this barn the horses are exracehorses and faster to keep up with. If I'm on Midnight or Ruby, the horses at the other barn I've rode at I can post AND canter but I had to stop riding there because it cost too much. Joe is pretty green I'd say and he's always been a bit feisty. I'll try the advice you guys have given if im ever in this situation again.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Bia said:


> Joe has only had about 4 months total of training, from what my riding instructor said. My friend and I are both beginners and we can post really well at the other stable where we are on slower horses. It's just that here at this barn the horses are exracehorses and faster to keep up with. If I'm on Midnight or Ruby, the horses at the other barn I've rode at I can post AND canter but I had to stop riding there because it cost too much. Joe is pretty green I'd say and he's always been a bit feisty. I'll try the advice you guys have given if im ever in this situation again.


Your instructor shouldn't have had you on a green horse whatsoever. That makes me a little angry because it's just so dangerous! Talk to her about it and if there are any horses with more training and miles on them, they would be the better choice. I know it can be intimidating because you don't want to seem demanding, but really, your safety is all that matters.


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

Sit up and keep your legs still. The big thing on a green horse, though you shouldn't be riding one, is to keep your entire body very still. Sudden movements, as minimal as they are, can scare even a trained horse, depending. Your instructor doesn't really seem very smart having you ride a green horse off the lunge line. Very dangerous at your level. Not to mention it isn't boosting your confidence at all, probably lowering it. And will make you more scared in the long run. My advice, find a new instructor that has patience for a rider at your level.


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

barefoot said:


> Sit up and keep your legs still. The big thing on a green horse, though you shouldn't be riding one, is to keep your entire body very still. Sudden movements, as minimal as they are, can scare even a trained horse, depending. Your instructor doesn't really seem very smart having you ride a green horse off the lunge line. Very dangerous at your level. Not to mention it isn't boosting your confidence at all, probably lowering it. And will make you more scared in the long run. My advice, find a new instructor that has patience for a rider at your level.


I should say that, if it happens again with this instructor (who you should knock some sense into) sit up and turn into a circle. When circling horses can't go into a full-on gallop and are under more control. But you really need to start expecting the unexpected, but still trust the horse. Horses that aren't green usually are only as nervous as you are.


----------



## Ahsisi (Apr 13, 2009)

I think you need to go to a different barn. Being a beginner rider you shouldn't be riding ex-racehorses that are as green as they sound. I hope you are ok.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I agree with everyone else in the advice they have given you for dealing with a scary situation like that. I'm sorry you had to experience that as a beginner. It's always scary for everyone. The most important thing is to not panic. The horse, who is obviously already scared, will feed off of it and it will make the situation worse. I know it is completely against human instinct but you can train yourself to do that.

I think it was VERY irresponsible for your trainer to put you on a horse that is so green. You may be able to w/t/c on schoolmasters but being on a green horse is a whole new ballgame. 

Again, sorry it happened to you. Hope you can knock some sense into your coach


----------



## Equitationxx (May 29, 2009)

I was always taught to cross one rein over and pull as hard as possible on it, or to just take one rein and give it a good hard jab and release once the horse has completely stopped. 

On your trainer's part, however, that was completely irresponsible of her to put you on a green horse at your level (walk-trot-canter). You need to have a strong handle on all three gaits, some jumping, and handling difficult situations before even considering getting on a green horse, let alone an OTTB!

Please either talk to your current trainer or find a new trainer who will not push you past your abilities. That situation was NOT your fault at all!


----------



## Bia (Jun 5, 2009)

barefoot said:


> Sit up and keep your legs still. The big thing on a green horse, though you shouldn't be riding one, is to keep your entire body very still. Sudden movements, as minimal as they are, can scare even a trained horse, depending. Your instructor doesn't really seem very smart having you ride a green horse off the lunge line. Very dangerous at your level. Not to mention it isn't boosting your confidence at all, probably lowering it. And will make you more scared in the long run. My advice, find a new instructor that has patience for a rider at your level.



It has lowered my confidence a lot. My first fall off one of her horses was my first ever fall and now I'm sort of afraid to ride him. I'm starting to become afraid of horses in general now and I don't want to be this way at all. My parents expect me to be into this since thats all I usually talk about is horses but now the falling off thing is really starting to lower my confidence and scare me. I'm even starting to wonder if I can ride the other horses at the other barn I rode at before. Thats the place where I could trot and canter perfectly with no problem. i was there for a couple months and never had any problems there. Now at the new stable where I also work I'm tense all the time now. I'm even starting to hate going there. But I really can't get out of this horse riding thing. I'll disappoint my family and my friend who will probably call me a chicken. :? She's never fallen off so she doesn't have a clue of what its like. The horses at this barn are just too hard for me to handle at my level but I really don't want to back down in fear of disappointing everyone. 

I'll try to sit up next time. This lesson and my last I had fallen off so I can only imagine what will happen at my next lesson. Probably another fall. When they bolt or break into an unexpected canter I freeze on them and curl up.  It's really annoying.


----------



## Bia (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for everyones advice and support in letting me know it wasn't my fault. It really helps with my nerves right now.


----------



## DakotaLuv (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry you have lost confidence, that was very irresponsible of the instructor and I would find a new one asap. If you can find a good broke horse that you can build your confidence up on that would be great.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Were you on a green horse at the last lesson where you fell as well? It's just unacceptable for an instructor to put beginners on green horses like that.

I really hope you don't lose interest in riding! Keep your head up!

Is it possible to go back to the last barn?


----------



## Bia (Jun 5, 2009)

Well the other horse has had more training but he likes to go his own way sometimes and likes to go into a canter and won't listen to my commands to stop, leading me to fall off last time. I was on the lunge line then too but my instructor wanted me to "learn to control the horse better" so she didn't help stop him. 

I can't go back there until the fall because the riding instructor has her own camp she's busy with and her shows she does during the summer. Plus, now that I'm riding at the place where I've fallen twice, my parents dont want to pay the 15 dollars a lesson for the other barn I loved. they'd rather have me work off my lessons which I understand but for all of the things I do there I don't feel I'm getting the quality lesson I deserve.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Have you tried talking to your parents the way you're talking to us? Maybe let them read this thread so they can understand that a beginner shouldn't be forced to ride advanced horses? 

I hope they are open to your concerns!


----------



## Bia (Jun 5, 2009)

My parents are more concerned about their money than anything else. My dad said once I got into riding or started at a place I had to stick with it. Plus he paid for my half chaps, boots, helmet and none of that was cheap. By working off my lessons now I've gotten more respect around the house but I cannot tell my parents I want to back out on this instructor. She was fun in the beginning but now it's getting really old and I'm starting to see how much of a danger it is to be there, me being a beginner and inexperienced. If I tell my parents I want to stop working and riding there, I can almost guarantee they will freak out on me and tell everyone their daughter is a chicken and at family meetings they will bring it up and say "Oh yeah well you didn't want to stick with it, how do we know you'll ever stick to anything?" Or when I try to do something else, this will come into play.


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Bia said:


> My parents are more concerned about their money than anything else. My dad said once I got into riding or started at a place I had to stick with it. Plus he paid for my half chaps, boots, helmet and none of that was cheap. By working off my lessons now I've gotten more respect around the house but I cannot tell my parents I want to back out on this instructor. She was fun in the beginning but now it's getting really old and I'm starting to see how much of a danger it is to be there, me being a beginner and inexperienced. If I tell my parents I want to stop working and riding there, I can almost guarantee they will freak out on me and tell everyone their daughter is a chicken and at family meetings they will bring it up and say "Oh yeah well you didn't want to stick with it, how do we know you'll ever stick to anything?" Or when I try to do something else, this will come into play.


That's downright awful your parents won't listen to you even when your safety is at stake. I'm really sorry to hear that. What if you offered to work off lessons at another barn? Even the barn you were at before? Are there more than two near you? I think if you told them it's not working out at the place you're at, but you want to find something else (or already did without telling them) maybe they'll be more willing to listen?

BTW, sorry if my first post came off like I was more worried about the horse's training than your safety... that's not what I meant, I just wanted to point out that too. I just went back and read it and thought yikes :X. 

Keep us posted... it's a tricky situation you're in, but honestly staying away from this instructor (as she's clearly not willing to take the time to work with you in the beginning stages of your learning) would be the ultimate best for your health and safety, and future love of horses, even at the derision and scorn of your family. Much better that YOU stay intact mentally and physically and able to pick horses back up later when you have more leeway in how your life goes than get seriously injured or scared so bad you don't want to do it anymore now when you aren't being given a fighting chance.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

$15 a lesson is expensive? Woah! I'm paying $30, and that's the cheapest in the area!

If your safety is at stake, you really need to talk to your instructor and your parents. You are much better off learning on progressively faster horses-- not put on a green horse. Though insurance policies are pretty tight, most do not cover negligence, and your barn could be sued if she knows the horse to be dangerous.

Say that you want to 'stick with' your old barn. I'm sure that your parents would agree that a child who is flip-floppy is MUCH better than a child who is dead or stuck in a wheelchair!


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

I can't believe your trainer asked you to go faster when you were going downhill - that's a really bad idea (like trying to stop a car ) . If your trainer asks you to do this again refuse ( be nice but don't do it )

If the instructor is not the owner of the barn I would suggest talking to them.
If you are being overhorsed then it is bad for you, bad for the horse, and as with the above thread a lawsuit happens it will be the owner of the barn that will take the fall, so bad for them.


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

That sounds horrible, what happened to you. And I must say, a VERY irrisponsable instructor!
In the long run, it would be best to go back to the barn that you KNOW is going to look after you, and that you KNOW has horses which are more suited to your level. $15 isn't that expensive, I'm paying $35 for a group lesson, and $45 for an individual. Talk to your parents, save up those $$$$ and spend your money in a place which is worthwhile and is going to ultimately nurture your riding skills/love of horses, rather than waste $15 on a lesson that's going to a) hurt your confidence and b) be potentially dangerous, and not just to you, either! It's dangerous for anyone to be placed on a horse which is outside their skill and confidence level, no matter how long they've been riding.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I wish my lessons would cost $15! I would be able to ride a few times a week. Mine cost about 38€ (group lessons) !  

It would really be best if you talked to your parents. It really is dangerous for a beginner to be riding green horses/ponies.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

What a sticky spot to be in. It can be so difficult talking to parents who think you're just trying to get out of it (*remembers high school days*).


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I was at a beginner eventing show last year. One girl's horse bolted during cross country. The rider panicked and reached forward to grab mane. In unison, about 10 trainers within earshot all yelled "sit back!" I agree with others that no way should be on a green horse. Dead broke Quarter Horse is how most people learn. I doubt you have the balance required to do a one rein stop. If do keep taking lessons on this horse, wear a grab strap (bucking strap) on the saddle so you don't have to lean forward to stay on. When he does this again, sit tall and lean slightly back, anchor your legs down like they have 2 ton weights on them, and try to bring the horse onto a circle. If you've ever had a kid on your shoulders and he leans back and suddenly feels like he weighs 100 lbs, that's the feeling you're trying to give to your horse. Good luck.


----------



## Misfit (Jun 29, 2009)

If your parents are worried about the expense now, ask them how they are going to feel about the expense from the medical bills when you get hurt.

You are in a dangerous situation. No ifs, or buts about it. You a green rider, on a green horse. Green + Green = Black and Blue. I would have a talk with your parents, and have a talk with your instructor. You are riding a different, TRAINED and SAFE horse, or you are taking your money elsewhere. (If it were me, I'd leave already. But, if your parents really want you to stay, that way would be easier to convince them)

You can't put a price on safety, and there is a more than likely chance you're going to get seriously hurt if you keep going the way you're going.

As it stands, here's a really good video explaining the one rein stop (aka the emergency brake or the "Oh s*** stop"):


----------



## Piper182 (Jun 18, 2009)

I know exactly what your going through. I rode with a crazy trainer for 2 years. 2 lessons a week for 2 years and i only DIDN'T fall off 3 lessons. Truthfully, the key is going to be a really quiet horse. When I moved to my new trainer, i was clutching the reins on his well-behaved pony for dear life and was super tense. He started laughing and was like, "what are you doing? he's not going anywhere!" That was a new concept for me 

$15 really is quite cheap (I pay $55 for a half hour private), but I understand your worries. Are there any experienced riders that you know? You need to have someone explain to your parents that changing trainers and barns is very normal. A trainer once told me that most people change trainers and/or barns about every 2 years. Not everyone does, but you being afraid of horses is just bad. the more afraid you are, the more likely you are to get hurt.

by the way, your trainers a moron, just thought I'd add that. 

you have to talk to your trainer. it's really scary, i no. i used to cry before i talked to them because i was so worried they would think i was a baby or a wimp, but its necessary. ask her if you can go back to the basics. tell her that the falls have effected your confidence and you want to get it back up high so you can move forward in the sport. the trainer will respect you for being honest and will understand that falling can bruise more than just your butt  everyone has been afraid after a fall, don't think you're alone. be strong and good luck.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

1.) A one reign stop is your answer. Ive never actually used it but in my situations i wasnt able to (on a very tight trail.) I usually try to pull back, and run them into a fence.
2.) Your instructor needs some sense knocked into her. 
3.) For a confidence builder, i suggest 3 nice rides on a fat slow happy pony. They helped my confidence.
4.) MAKE your parents understand this is a safety issue. You need a safer place.

sorry i dont have a lot of words for you but i hope you are well.

Good Luck riding,
Anny


----------



## Bia (Jun 5, 2009)

$15 is expensive to my family. I take semi-private lessons with my friend. It was originally $25 for half an hour private. This is at the old barn. The one where I'm having problems at I work off my lessons. I'll try to learn the one-rein stop. I don't know if the horses know what to do when the action is being performed though, it might spook them more. I'll see how my next lesson goes but if it's not good, I'm going to call it quits there. If my friend doesn't like it then she can keep working there and getting riding lessons. She hasn't fallen off yet because my instructor actually helps stop the horse in her lessons. :? 

I really appreciate all of the advice you guys. I have a lot of good tips and I'm going to try to regain confidence. I'm already looking at another barn.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

There are few things that I can say that will be new.... but have to agree with everyone who have already posted, FIND A NEW BARN! Your instructor made an extremely irresponsible decision in putting you on a horse like that. that's fine that she wanted you to learn how to be in control off a lunge line but you need to learn that on a solidly trained easy going beginner friendly horse. 

Also, I'm going to venture a guess that perhaps your horse didn't 'bolt'? A bolt is when your horse shoots off at a fast gallop. Sounds like he was a little unbalanced with the downhill slope and broke into a canter since he wasn't balanced enough to just trot down (very common with a green horse). Even still, this is terrifying for someone who isn't ready for it. When people start riding their first instinct to fear is to lean forward, even throw themselves at their horse's neck. Unfortunately this will only make your horse go faster! As someone said (myboypuck?), you MUST SIT BACK!! Or at least sit up and then get your reins again. It's the opposite of your instincts, but you must do it! I am a huge huge fan of the one rein stop, but it's hard for beginners to learn properly (ESP from a canter) so I wouldn't recommend it yet (if you hold your hand up too high you can flip your horse over) as you must be completely centered in the saddle, be able to stretch up, and be secure as you crank your horse's head to the side. If your horse was a bolter, then yes, maybe you should take the time to learn it properly. But not easy for everyone. 

But like I said, find a new barn! Your parents might think you're a chicken at first but believe me, if you continue at this barn you could get seriously hurt and you will lose your confidence altogether. If you go somewhere with proper responsible instruction and solid horses, you will wow your parents one day with your great riding skills!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I really, really think this is a diaster waiting to happen. You, being a beginner rider, should NOT be on this horse. He needs someone to knows how to train and work with a green horse.
Also, on a second ride, I personally don't think you should be trotting. Your horse needs to gradually get used to being ridden.


----------



## coffeemama (Jul 10, 2009)

*getting off a bolting horse*



DakotaLuv said:


> It just takes practice and experience when those things happen. One thing you can try to do is reach up and grab the top of the bridle at his poll and pull up or back as hard as you can to get him to stop or try reaching down to grab the reins, if all else fails try to get your feet out of the stirrups and bail off, the horse will slow down if no one is on him unless he's out on a trail ride, but in an arena if all else fails get off, because you're likely to come off anyway as a beginner, but getting off yourself will be less painful. Preventing those kind of things will come with time and experience as a rider.


 I agree that you should get off the horse and on YOUR terms, not his. I am also a newer rider and my lesson horse is bomb proof and I can post her nicely but another horse lady I know has a beautiful german import who is an amazing jumper and smooth mover so she talked me into riding him for first time said he's automatic I won't have to work on him he just knows. So I got on him and I felt very comfortable on him at the walk. then she asked me to trot and he bolted. I would have used the one rein method except he's a big jumper and there's nothing but jumps all over the arena. Well, so I continued in a straight along the rail trying to whoa him and pulling straight back and low on the reins, tried to left right deal, spoke calmly to him but he just speeded up and I stayed on him (well balanced I was told later) until I went all the way around the arena and owner tried to stop himtoo but we blew right by her about 25mph so then I picked a spot of muddy area, slid to right side of him and hung low off his right side and jumped out and away from him, landing on my right side and rolling over. I popped up okay and rode him again on a lunge to get him out of my system. I heard later that he did that to a professional rider and actually bolted over the jumps too until he could't hold on any longer and got thrown off. I am glad I jumped off on my terms intead of flying off over a big jump. I am badly bruised on the legs but otherwise not a scratch. 
So, how do you stop a horse like that? He had been overdosed on alfalfa turns out later but the fact that he is capable means I will never ride himagain. it took a week of riding every day to get my confidence back on my regular school horse. any input on stopping a horse this spooked?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Sea Sawing with your reins is a great way to get a horse to listen if it bolts, because if the horse grabs the bit in its mouth you can slip the bit out of its teeth and back into its mouth by doing this. Was this horse running away or bolting. A real bolting horse will attempt to run threw fences and other items and not "doge" tree brenchs just ignore the rider and run to were they want to be.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Sea Sawing with your reins is a great way to get a horse to listen if it bolts.


_No, no it is not. D:
It can make the 'nut cracker' effect, it can break teeth, it can pinch the tongue. It is the worst thing to do with your reins.
I do not accept sawing as an appropriate response to bolting, or anything.

Please do *not* Saw._


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Fire Eyes said:


> _No, no it is not. D:_
> _It can make the 'nut cracker' effect, it can break teeth, it can pinch the tongue. It is the worst thing to do with your reins._
> _I do not accept sawing as an appropriate response to bolting, or anything._
> 
> _Please do *not* Saw._


OMG! I was told to use this on Pumpkin today, by a great rider. Grrr...shows how much people think they know! Please do what fire eyes said and don't use this method. I was told and I qoute "to lightly put pressure on one rein then then the other and slowly increase the pressure if the horse does not listen.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_If Pumpkin bolts maybe you could try teach him a one rein stop? It's quite effective way to stop a horse, and not painful, it also makes it pretty much impossible to buck. 
Also half-halts could help him._
_
But this tread isn't really about Pumpkin.  Oops. Sorry._


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

First of all...um, yeah, new instructor NOW. No excuses. Stop riding there for that instructor. You have no business on this horse or any other horse that isn't well-trained.

You can NOT stop a bolting horse no matter what. A 'bolt' is when a horse 'loses its brain' and you either have to bail out or try and stay on long enough for the horse to 'reacquire its brain'. 

A bolting horse will run itself into a tree, a building whatever so usually it's best to bail if you're in tight quarters. A bolting horse is 'running blind', they see nothing around them and are running full blast on adrenal and panic.

All that happened here is that you were out of balance when you asked for the transition, the horse then lost his balance because of that and because of the downhill terrain. The horse's natural reaction to that is to speed up a bit and try to regain their balance. In the process you then lost the reins and got yourself way out of balance and made the horse more out of balance and so on... 

This is ALL perfectly normal for the green horse. This is why it's a good idea that experienced riders ride green horses as they'd have not asked for the transition on a downhill slope, they'd have prepared the horse better for the transition and on the off chance the horse lost it's balance, they'd have simply sat up a bit.


----------



## I Heart Hershey (Jul 13, 2009)

Change to a barn with accredited riding instructors that focuses on BEGINNER riders and has SCHOOL HORSES, not green ones. If cost is the issue, then ride 2 times a month at a barn that's $30 a lesson instead of weekly for $15, or however you can work it out, because you are throwing away your $15 everytime you ride with an irresponsible, dangerous instructor like that one you are using right now. I wouldn't even have another lesson there, you might as well throw your money in the garbage. Go to another barn and learn how to enjoy riding SAFELY!!! You will appreciate that sooo much in the long run


----------

